# Fishing talk.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Seems to be some RCers around here that fish.  

I think were a rare breed. I havent known many folks who do both. Racing is about speed. Fishing is about slowing down. Most personalitys dont go that far in oposite directions and after swapping PMs with shanegair about his new Kayak, his fishing report from this weekend fishing with Froggy, and talking to some of the fishing guys in the THRC chat room, I think we need a place to talk.

Hopefully, this be it. :biggrin:


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

gary,we need to hook up and go drown some shrimp pretty soon .fishing out of the yak with shane last weekend was a blast.what made it even better was the flounder i caught,my largest so far.i think we might try to go again this weekend not for sure though.give one of us a shout when you're going fishin' and we'll see if we can meet up with you.

later


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Gary....

Let us know when your ready for a trip out....I'm ready to try my hand at some surf fishing. I've never really fished from the surf so I could use some guidance, but I figure with the yak now, we can run some baits out then kick back and have a nice cold beverage.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Fishing makes me thirsty, LOL. What up fellas?


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Thirsty huh? I'm getting thirsty just talking about fishing....

You doing ok Chris?


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

*For Gary*

Flounder run...can't wait until Oct / Nov.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm good, thanks for asking. Busier than a one-eyed man in a strip club, hope to get some playtime in soon. Home repair stuff this weekend, ugh. Did get to swing the sticks at Columbia Lakes last Saturday though, nice course. Trent Jones Jr. I think, you'd like it. Right now I'm just forking off and taking a break from the report I'm working on, LOL. I'm going to devote some time to my golf game in the near future, I'll let you know. Nice fish. Oh yeah, and you can bass fish at Columbia Lakes.

Oops, just checked. It's a Fazio course. Pretty good bit of water, nasty little bunkers everywhere, fairways and guarding the greens. Good stuff.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

James, you got it bro. Ill be ready Memorial weekend. I bought a new rig today. American Rodsmith Titanium and my first baitcaster. Curado of course. 

Freeked me out. They have a sale on right now at Academy. $139.99. I havent even got it out the box yet. I get to play with new toys tonight. 


Shane, I got an 11 foot surf rod. Im ready for some surf dRinKinG, er, I mean fishing too! I now know that James's biggist Flounder is 21". Thats not a bad fish at all. I got em beat though. My best is 24 3/4". That was a freeking monster. Wish I had a pic of it. I got some other pics though. Ill post them up in a bit.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*A few pics.*

My first Bull Red. And man, I miss that boat.

I got a bunch more pics, but Ill have to dig through some floppys to find them. Prolly tomarrow.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice red, never caught anything worth while from the surf, but had some great days off shore out of Freeport on private charters.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry, the 1st pic was in Seadrift....all reds caught in about 18" of water.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I LOVE catching Reds.  Id give $20 to see Frosty hook into a 28" Redfish while wading in 18" of water. BaWaWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! LOL

Thats one arena I KNOW I can kick his arse in. 

Sweet fish Shane. I see you aint no rookie. Like Froggy!  I can see now, were gonna have to see the best RCer/Angler is around here. Seems Ive got some competetion. 


Is that a Grouper? Is that you? Looks familar. Not the fish I mean. Did you run at Area 51 on that Sunday when it was wet? Wrong choice of words. It allways rains at Harls.  About a year ago I guess?

Hey yall RCers. This new rod has Titanium guides. And the blank is a graphite look youve never seen on an RC car. LOL. I dont have the camera here and couldnt find a pic of the rod on the web. But I found one of the reel. You Mountain bikers will appreciate this. Its Shimano and this model would be comparable to XT.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I was actually talking to Fro about fishing yesterday, he used to as a youngster he said. I don't know if he is up for a wade....think he may be scared . 

Yes it is a grouper and yes it is me, it felt like I was pulling up the bottom of the freakin gulf on that one, 45 lbs. 

I'm sure we've seen each other around somewhere, don't know if I was at area 51 on any Sunday, but I think we may have been at K&M one night????

Nice combo you picked up today, I've been throwing an Abu C4, but I'm gonna have to pick up that combo from Academy, its a good deal.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

One more for tonight, 2 years ago out of freeport with "Bad Influence" Charter....same trip the grouper was caught on.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

gary,you'll love that curado reel.i used to have a few of them when i bass fished alot but had to let them go.IMHO it is the best reel out there for the money,i even prefer it over the calcuta reels and i've had a few of those also.

i would love to tie into some bull reds again.probably the funnest day i had fishing in saltwater was about 10 yrs ago with a friend from school.we was fishing at the end of the south on the inside.we caught probably 30-40 red and black drum and had about 10 or so we never got close boat.the largest one we caught was about 38".was only able to keep 2 fish though that day and if either one would have been a 1/2" longer we wouldn't have been able to keep them.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Frog...you ready to tomorrow morning?


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

you bet your tail end i am.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

cool, re-spooled the C4, ready to roll again.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Somehow, I cant visulize Fro wade fishing. LOL! Not that he is sissy boy, he is sometimes a tad smarter than most of us. When you think about it, wade fishing takes nads of iron. Or very little intelligence. For me, its the "Hunt". The fact that Im in the water and on their turf excites me. Or, little intelligence.  Thats the catching fish part. Sometimes I think, fishing is something I do while Im in the water. Its not all about catching fish. Its about being "one" with nature in their elemement I think. Its hard to describe I guess. You either Know, or you dont!

Had to been K&M then. You looked familiar but I couldnt nail it down. Im very, very bad about meeting people and forgeting their names and faces fast. Short attention span and hyperactivity. Unlike Bigmax, age has nothing to do with it. 


Frogster: I think Ill be happy with the Curado. Ive heard nothing but great reports on them. 

As far as Bull Reds, I prefer surf fishing for them. Theres just something about sitting in a chair, under an EZ up, sipping a cool one and watching the tip of a 11 foot rod sitting in 5 feet of PVC go nuts. LOL Shark is even more fun.

If the weather cooperates, Im hitting SLP and Cold pass on Sunday. If its just windy and not storming, I may hit the catfish farm on 288, just for practice with the new rig. And a sammich or two.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=175169#post175169

Eh eh eh!~ Mont, your in trouble bro.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

When I first started fishing saltwater, it never crossed my mind not to wade, then I hooked into my first big stingray







. I quickly learned that you were suppose to shuffle them feet. I seem to like all of it though, fishing from a boat, wading and now the yak.

What is a good surf setup to purchase? From the looks of it, I may be spending some time at the beach this summer. Kids get to swim, wife gets to lay out and I get to fish / play with the kids. Can't beat that


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Shane.*

The cool thing about a surf rig is, you dont need a high end rod like you do for a Trout rod. a 10 or 11 foot Ugly Stick is all you need. A good Penn real is a wise choice though. Surf rods take a beating. The thing I dont like about my 11' ugly stick is, the tip is very soft and its tough getting a good hook set. Couple of guys said to cut a foot off the tip and add a new eye. I think that would help alot.

I found some more pics.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*More beach*

.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*A few more.*

.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*All that and*

NOT a hair out of place!

AND WHY does that Lady hang with all you fishy guys????!

Must be your Long Rods huh.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Long rods huh? I sure don't have an 11' rod yet, may have to go see Dr. Academy this week


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LOL at Biggy! Ita all about "Presentation" 

Shane. An 11 footer is pretty hard to handle. Most guys use 10 footers especially if they are short or dont have alot of upper body strength. Academy didnt have one when I got mine, but their OK for guys over 6 foot tall. The reel is the tricky part. You need ALOT of line capacity. I have a Penn 6500 spinner. I have just enough line cap for 20lb. line. Thats wading out chest deep and casting as far as I can. I cant use 30lb. line. Another problem with a spinning reel is line twist. Its gonna twist. Depending on what kind of fishing you want to do will dictate what rig you want to use. If you want to run your bait out with your yak and go for big shark, a boat type rod is better. Shorter and stiffer with those off shore type reels. If you just wanna chill out on the beach and fish for Bull Reds and smaller shark, 3-5' blacktips, the ugly stick spinner is just fine. Im more of the latter type guy. I like to stay within resonable distance from my beer.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I already have several boat rods, so before I drop more money I may play with these. I definately want to yak out some baits, but I also want to come back and sit beside my beer (don't want it getting lonely). I'll get it all figured out, just want to go out and have some fun.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh, BTW. You see that Tioga and that big guy at the BBQ pit? Thats Mont. The owner of this site. When you get there, look for that Tioga and your there. Another thing. That rod he is holding is mine. Thats an 11 foot rod. That should give yall a hint to as how big Mont is compared to me holding the same rod. And Im 6'2". LOL

And he caught the biggest "GladBag" Fish of the day.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Shane*



shanegair said:


> I already have several boat rods, so before I drop more money I may play with these. I definately want to yak out some baits, but I also want to come back and sit beside my beer (don't want it getting lonely). I'll get it all figured out, just want to go out and have some fun.


Thats all you need then. You can get by with 30lb. if you have too. Id use 50lb. if you can get 500 yards on it. Home Depot has PVP pipe precut to 5' that is perfect for the rod holder. Add a barrel swivel and as really heavy duty leader with two hooks and Im not sure about weights. Prolly like a 6 oz spider weight. I use 3 oz on my rig.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm setup then, got some heavy duty leaders from shark fishing out of freeport, got the spider weights and hooks....look out bulls, here I come.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

*Saturday*

Had a long hard day of fishing Saturday, it was fun just not alot of fish to take home. However, James was rewarded with this nice trout....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish! 

Is that your son James?


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

yessur thats my youngest monster.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*That's way Cool!*

It's a good thing he looks like his mother too!

JUST JOKING!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

They say a picture says a thousand words. Its abvious who his hero is.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

You should of heard his older child when we opened up the cooler. There was a nice trout, and a uhhhmmmm, smaller fish. The question was asked "Daddy, which one did you chatch"? The answer was "the bigger fish", then I got slammed, by a 7 year old....ouch to the ego . Twas too funny!


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

kids say the funniest things and sometimes it hurts.it's ok shaine your trip is coming. i've gotten lucky these last two trips, but i'm sure your gonna hand me my tail end here sooner or later.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

On Saturday and Sunday mornings 28-29th I wanna try my favorite spot on the back side of SLP. Its funny how many people pass this spot by and never see it. The spot is so secrete, that Ive never posted a pic of it and have only showed a few people where it is. Yall gonna make it?

I know another spot but it takes a boat to get there. Its in Cold Pass near the entrance to Christmas bay. Its not a far trek with a Yak though. The Yak can be used for transportation and its wading from there. Im giving you guys first shot at hitting these spots if yall want.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I am planning on making it down one of the days, won't be able to spend the night or make the 2nd day. 

You know it didn't bother me, like I said while fishing..."we" caught a nice trout


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Shane.*

Froggy kicking yer arse huh? :spineyes:

We'll just see what happens then when you get there. I plan on hitting the bays at daylight and will decide on how long I stay depending on the bite. No later than noon though, Ill be on the beach. As allways, Ill set up the surf rod and will take the trout rod loaded with plastic. Several times. In between beverages. :bounce: Come dark, the party is on!

Im thinking of taking this new reel apart and flushing the bearings of the standard lube. I've got some of Christians and Joes secret motor lube that I think may just hop this reel up a tad.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

gary,the new reel will be fine out of the box.the only thing you need to do is set the brakes on it.

as for the morning wade,i'm game for one of those days. just hope i can talk my other half into coming out later that day and enjoying the beach party.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Gary said:


> Froggy kicking yer arse huh? :spineyes:


It sure does feel that way so far!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

James. Does that mean I have to leave the reel stock? LOL


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

No mod reel, just doesn't seem fair to us newbies


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

we will call it super stock


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall aint gonna belive this. Being an RCer who likes bling just wont go away. Im running a blue screw kit on my reel. LOL

Turns out the aftermarket screw kits from the Mini Zs are the same size as the stockers on the reel. Hope this doesnt put me in the mod class.  I got some stickers................

I didnt flush the bearings out. I scraped the excess grease out and added a drop here and there of Joes super oil. Seems to help. I figured my next fishing trip will include alot of surf fishing and Im sure the reel will get water in it. The grease may act as a better water repelant compared to straight oil.


----------



## RX21 (May 2, 2005)

Gary said:


> Yall aint gonna belive this. Being an RCer who likes bling just wont go away. Im running a blue screw kit on my reel. LOL
> 
> I find myself trying to put any kind of bling on all of my equipment that I can. I got a Blue LED fan in my Turbo 35, had to put blue screws on my M8 and had to find the blue backlit M8. Looks good.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

You think the blue screws will attract fish?  I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Blue screws are dialed. 

Im sure youll do just fine Shane. Its Froggy that I think needs to be taken down a notch. I think I can outfish him.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Just get me out of this office and I'll be happy. 

Leave Froggy alone, he fed me fish last weekend


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

I would be peeing my pants right about now if I ever saw that when surfing.

http://www.moodhacker.com/oh****_small.jpg


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

i think i would be doing a little more than that in my pants if i had seen that.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Id be heading back to the shore and loading up the long rod.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Took the family's (James and myself) to the beach for a day in the sun. James and I waded out to the 2nd bar with artificials looking for some specs but it wasn't to be. Headed back in and riged up for some shrimp action...caught some whiting and James caught a stingray. The guys down from us landed a huge ray, had to go 30#. I went back out to the 2nd bar with some cut bait and landed a little shark (first shark caught from the beach). Took the yak out more for playing than fishing and it handled the rough surf pretty well. Went out past the 3rd bar threw some cut bait and had one good hit but didn't get a hook set. Next time I take it to the surf, I'm gonna anchor on the 3rd bar and fish both sides. 
Good day to be outside, can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What beach were yall at?


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

First beach entrance you can drive on, from galveston heading towards SLP.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

At one time that would be access 7. But I think they closed that one and the next would be access 6. You cant miss access 6. Its right accross from "Ernies Too" bait shop and next to some condos. About 3/8ths of a mile west is where we allways meet at.

Did the southwest winds screw the water up? It was supposed to be 5-10 knots and I told some guy that it shouldnt matter. Sorry dude.  But thats the cool thing about the beach. Great place to chill when the fishing isnt all that good, and its sometimes more fun to watch the youngsters having a blast. 

Did yall take any pics?


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

the surf was great when we first arrived .we only had to tippy toe to the second bar but the wind changed and the waves got bigger.the water clarity went down also.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

here are some pics from our trip to the beach


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

pic of stingray that the group next to us caught


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Eh eh eh! The beach has a way of wearing kids out huh? 

Shane Got news for ya bro. That little Blacktip can bend 180* and bite the heck outa ya holding it that way. lol, Im not kidding either. What those guys do with that Ray?

Water color looked good. Surfs down. Thanks for the report yall. Cant wait till I get wet next week.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

the ray was returned to the water and yes the beach does have a way of wearing the young ones out,it even wears us older folks out also.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*The Ray.*

Theres a way to cut the barb off the Ray and not hurt it. Im not sure how its done though.

The first pic is a guy named Dave and a very good fisherman. But he is going to get nailed some day.

Second pic is how afraid I am of Land Sharks. Notice the _death grip?_

:work:


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

the services of my hatchet was offered to the guys who caught the ray for the purpose of cutting the barb off,but was declined.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

That last pic of the kids is great, a little too much fun makes for a quite ride home 
Of course, the women somehow weasled into getting the whooped group, we ended up with a car full that was still ready to go. 
Fishing wasn't great, but something about being at the water is always nice. Can't wait until next weekend.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yea. Its about being near the water with family and great folk. Its not about a state record.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i want the record dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmfaoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*I love this pic.*

I just stole it from TTMB. Add a caption. LOL


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Add a caption? That is a picture of me and my new kayak...whats so funny about that


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im not going to make it this weekend guys. Duty calls.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Theres a Flounder tournament coming up soon.................


----------

